# No new birds



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I missed the last storm but thought it would have brought in some new birds with it. Yesterday we didn't fire a shot. Only saw a few flights in the distance and sky high. Did the cold snap push them out? Or have you guys shot them all?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yesterday was the absolute slowest day ever in my 20+ years of duck hunting. No ducks flying at all. Only had two ducks in range all day and killed the wrong one. Nice day, though.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Same here. OB units 1 and 3 have a few small rafts out in the open water but few to none flying. Everywhere I've been, several birds were taken thanks to boats kicking up the rafts. I took this whole week off from work to hunt every day hoping thanksgiving week would be good like it used to be a few years ago. Been getting 5+ birds every day, but it's been a struggle!! Spent all day yesterday from sun up to sun down to bring 5 home.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a somewhat opposite experience this morning. Hiked my butt off at Farmington Bay but bagged two and I should’ve really had 5 or 6 (2 landed in my decoys before shooting hours and then flew off and I missed 2 doubles that were about 40 yards away). If this is slow, I can’t wait for it to heat up with new birds!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

utahbigbull said:


> Same here. OB units 1 and 3 have a few small rafts out in the open water but few to none flying. Everywhere I've been, several birds were taken thanks to boats kicking up the rafts. I took this whole week off from work to hunt every day hoping thanksgiving week would be good like it used to be a few years ago. Been getting 5+ birds every day, but it's been a struggle!! Spent all day yesterday from sun up to sun down to bring 5 home.


I did the same, took this week and next week off and was hoping to do the same. I haven't ever hunted Thanksgiving or Black Friday due to being with the family, how are hunter numbers out hunting on Thanksgiving and Black Friday anyways?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Im hearing a suprising number of shots out at OB this morning, so there must be quite a few. Only hunting I tried on thanksgiving before was a field goose hunt. Don't know what was worse, the trouble I got in at home, or the goose hunting being so crappy because every field around had a family trap shoot going on. We'll probably hitch up the boat tomorrow and see what OB has to offer on Black Friday. :shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Raptor1 said:


> I did the same, took this week and next week off and was hoping to do the same. I haven't ever hunted Thanksgiving or Black Friday due to being with the family, how are hunter numbers out hunting on Thanksgiving and Black Friday anyways?


Sorry that I'm too late for this year, but Thanksgiving typically has a pretty big morning crowd and a light afternoon crowd.

Black Friday will be busy all day. Nothing crazy, but last year I think the Black Friday crowd was heavier than a typical Saturday crowd in November/December.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

so, i guess there are still a few birds still around by the latest posts? is it time to bring the mosquito repellant back to the marsh?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

APD said:


> so, i guess there are still a few birds still around by the latest posts? is it time to bring the mosquito repellant back to the marsh?


Possibly... but it's better than everything being frozen solid!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> so, i guess there are still a few birds still around by the latest posts? is it time to bring the mosquito repellant back to the marsh?


I saw a few mosquitos and loads of ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Saturday,Sunday and Monday was awesome.Then Thanksgiving day friday and sunday was slow days.yesterday ween about 1000+ ducks fyling from the north.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I went out all day yesterday and only had one teal drake come into the decoys. I was about 2.1 miles down a dike. Worst day of hunting I’ve ever had... ever.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw a few mosquitos and loads of ducks.


I saw loads of ducks landing constantly all day yesterday on the clubs property. It was about 200 yards outside of FB property


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Sunday was the first day that I didn't limit, and I hunt a lot. The last storm pushed a lot of birds out and no new ones filled in. Hopefully this little cold snap will bring in a few more. Great season so far.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice to see a few new birds in today. Not a lot more, but definitely better than this weekend.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a few more ducks today. I was covered in Pintails for a couple of hours, just had to enjoy the show, as I had already popped a nice drake earlier in the day. A lot more geese moving around too.

On my boat ride out I saw a lost goose decoy drifting in the middle of the bay. I drove over to pick it up and it flew off.:grin: Never had that happen before.-O,- 

I found a handful of decoys in a small pocket that someone lost. If you are missing them let me know.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone have a recent update on birds at Farmington Bay?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dodge360 said:


> Anyone have a recent update on birds at Farmington Bay?


Hit it today........Still not a lot of ducks besides thousands of Pintails. I shot another nice drake. #17 for the year!


----------

